# Nothing at Sykes lately...



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone getting anything interesting at Sykes pier? All I've been able to hook up on are (besides sailcats...) 2-3 reds, rays, small black drum, and every once in a while a ladyfish. What are you guys having the best luck with? I've been aiming for bulls, but not really having any luck...


----------



## neohornet (May 31, 2009)

Caught a 2ft black tip yesterday out there.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

There's never anything out at Bob Shits....


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

I used to have decent days out there, but I've just ended up wasting time out there lately. Anyone have any luck near the seawalls out there or near the 3 mile?


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I just got back home after fishing the sea wall with artificial lures. Only spent a few hours there after work. I'm the old dude riding the blue and white '05 GSXR 1000 that's out there late at night. Wind was a bitch and the water was even bitchier. Big time chop slamming into the sea wall. Had quite a few bites but no real hook ups this time. The last few times I've seen a couple of lower end slot reds trolling the bottom around the lights. The are being very finicky right now though. Could have caught them with the cast net but been riding the bike lately and using light tackle.


----------



## liter_o_cola (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah, yeah I've seen you out there a few times. Thanks for the report. Hopefully they'll start being less finicky and hook up soon. Would be nice to have a decent little haul from an hour or two.


----------

